# Un doc dans Icloud mais pas vraiment !



## Rollmops (1 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir à tous 


J’ai des docs Pages de mon Ipad sur Icloud.

Un de ces docs n’apparaît plus quand j’ouvre l’appli dans mes docs Pages dans Icloudrive mais elle est bien dans Icloud si je l’ouvre sur le web…

Curieux, non ?

Comment récupérer ce doc ? Une idée ?

Dans Icloud sur le web j’ai essayé de télécharger ce doc mystérieux mais rien ne se passe


----------

